
Ask HN: Feedback for justpay.io - rhapsodhy
I just started this side project with a friend, and we&#x27;d like to ask for some feedback! We know that getting paid on time as a freelancer is not easy, and we think we can crack this problem. To cover our startup costs, we&#x27;re planning to start an indiegogo campaign, and we&#x27;d love to hear your opinion about it before before we get there!
Site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;justpay.io
======
sjs382
How do you intend to handle disputes/arbitration?

~~~
rhapsodhy
We will handle them by acting as an arbitrating 3rd party (with professional
lawyers). Our plan is to pass on our costs to the party who's wrong.

